# Problem with Belkin F5D7001 Wireless G Network Card [solved]

## h2sammo

```
02:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Belkin Belkin F5D7001 High-Speed Mode Wireless G Network Card

main bobby # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

```

  GNU nano 2.1.10                                File: /etc/conf.d/net                                                                       

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

modules=( "iwconfig" )

preferred_aps=( "Motorola" )

associate_order_eth0="forcepreferred"

iwconfig_eth0="mode managed"
```

i have LAN on eth0 right now, but cant get wireless to pickup.

i dont know if the Belkin wireless card which is seen by lspci has a working, enabled driver or whether i have enabled other wireless related options in kernel.

Please help.

Thank youLast edited by h2sammo on Sat Mar 13, 2010 3:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

Do 

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

then check for wireless extensions again.

I assume that eth1 is your wireless?

This

```
 associate_order_eth0="forcepreferred"

iwconfig_eth0="mode managed"
```

can't be right if eth0 is wired and working now.

----------

## h2sammo

i have not setup a specific eth as the wireless one, how do i do that?

----------

## h2sammo

```
main bobby # ifconfig eth1 up

main bobby # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

main bobby # ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ea:d0:91:dd:5c:72  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:29:d7:24:f5  

          inet addr:192.168.0.14  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3509 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4720 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3203627 (3.0 MiB)  TX bytes:538687 (526.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:30 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:29:d7:24:f4  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

the IP address is from the Ethernet cable. wireless still down.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

Thats progress of a sort - we now know that you have two wired ethernet ports and your kernel is missing support for your wireless device.

Run lspci -n and post the line that starts 02:08.0.  This will provide the vendor and device ID of your wireless. From that Google will tell the kernel module you need.

----------

## h2sammo

```
main bobby # lspci -n | grep 02:08.0

02:08.0 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

This page says you need the b43 driver in the kernel. Make it a module.

You need the wireless stack too and the firmware, this WiKi page will help.

----------

## h2sammo

thank you that did it for me.

----------

